# Wie geht's mit Painshop Pro



## BlackPuma (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe Painshop pro 9 und hoffe hier für meine noch laienhafte Kunst hilfe zu bekommen. Zum einen wollte ich gernen mal wissen, wie man die Haut bearbeitet, hab dazu ein Video gesehen, mit dem Photoshop Programm. Hat Paintshop sowas auch? Ich habe sowas noch nicht gefunden. Dann habe ich noch eine frage und zwar habe ich eine Tür Fotografiert, die möchte ich nun ein wenig bearbeiten, das die halt bischen gruselig wird. Hab ihr ne Idee was da passt, wie man das dunkler bekommt, vielleicht einen blutigen Handabdruck oder so der gleichen, wie man das macht?!

Ich hoffe ihr versteht alle meine frage und hoffe das es nun nicht doppelt hier drin ist.
Habe geusucht aber nichts der gleichen gefunden. Und wenn dann meistens Photoshop. 

Die Tür habe ich mal angehängt


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (17. Juli 2008)

Hi BlackPuma,

du bist hier falsch. Das ist das Photoshop-Forum. Hier werden Fragen zu Photoshop beantwortet. Und die meisten User hier, arbeiten nunmal mit PS.

Dein Thread gehört ins Forum "Sonstige Grafik-Programme". Da kann man dir sicher auch mehr helfen.


Liebe Grüße,
Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## BlackPuma (17. Juli 2008)

Mist... Also doch verkehrt... Entschuldigung!! Dann werd ich mal gucken  Ich schusselchen 

Dank dir


----------



## mschuetzda (17. Juli 2008)

Dazu kann ich Dir zwei Seiten empfehlen:

Baxrainers Tutorials, zwar nur bis PSP-Version 8 aber auch für PSP 9 weitgehend anwendbar

http://www.baxrainer.at/ 

und

Pixelfresh: http://pixelfresh.de/

mfg


----------

